# Barbie, Baby Duck, and a Perch



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, Friday night I took my 5 year old daughter Molly out for some fishing fun in Rexburg. We headed to the community pond at Nature Park, behind the fairgrounds with a Barbie pole and cup of worms. We got there and tried our luck. Some other kids were there, and feeding the ducks, and thought best place was to stand behind us, and throw the bread over us into the pond. Certainly didn't help the fishing. We cast out anyway with a bobber above a worm. Well, a baby mallard saw the bobber and swam straight to it and before I could pull the line in, dove under the water and grabbed the worm. Boom. Duck on! Not good. I reeled in the baby duck, it crying all the way and got it close enough to cut the line right by the bill and it took off to the other side of the pond. Well, that ended the fishing for a while. Which let Molly enjoy the pond her way.









Well, after getting soaked to the neck, and having a great time, she discovered she was cold and wet. Luckily, I had a towel in the car to wrap her up and let her warm up a bit. I had also taken my 10 year old nephew with us, and he started getting some bites on the little spinner I put on his line. So I went and got Molly out of the car and back to the pond. I cast out the little mepps and started the retrive for her and then got to use that great phrase Dad's love: "Here Molly, you hold the pole." and she got so excited to reel in her first fish with the Barbie pole. This little perch was quite the trophy for her. 









It must have been the highlight. When we got home, she didn't even mention the baby duck to Mom.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.

.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

A duck actually took my fly the other day and it ended up breaking my tenkara rod just as the hook came loose. Great pictures anyways.


----------

